#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Bijgeloof! Hulp gezocht voor Jinns, Sihr, tovenarij, waarzegsters etc

## Moslima77

Lieve mensen,

Ik hoor de laatste tijd dat heel veel mensen getroffen door sihr.
Jammer dat de Marokkaanse mensen hier in Nederland bezig zijn met deze praktijken.

----------


## Isch

Werkt ie slecht met de Qoraan? Ik heb liever iemand die er goed mee werkt.


En veel mensen zijn aanstellers en denken gelijk aan shoer.

----------


## mark61

Hij vraagt geen geld  :zozo:

----------


## psychische

Ik ben lui, lelijk, depressief en dom.

Toch ben ik niet succesvol. Het is allemaal de schuld van boze oog. Toen ik een glas melk wilde pakken liet ik het glas vallen verdomme. Dat kwam echt niet omdat ik nog olie op mn handen had. 

Ik zag namelijk in de koelkast het onderstaande:

----------


## psychische

En Antwerpen zei je? We hebben al een Dehya. Dus geen dank.

----------


## De man huivert

> Werkt ie slecht met de Qoraan? Ik heb liever iemand die er goed mee werkt.
> 
> 
> En veel mensen zijn aanstellers en denken gelijk aan shoer.


Waarschijnlijk bedoelde ze slecht*s*.

----------


## psychische



----------


## Isch

> Waarschijnlijk bedoelde ze slecht*s*.


Echtttt joh?!

Gaat ze serieus op reageren hahaha.

----------


## A_K_A

Rukya is een turkin.

----------


## mark61

Das een rukiye.

----------


## De man huivert

> Echtttt joh?!
> 
> Gaat ze serieus op reageren hahaha.


Kan toch dat je het niet begreep.

----------


## Isch

:jammer:

----------


## The Arab III

> Lieve mensen,
> 
> Ik hoor de laatste tijd dat heel veel mensen getroffen door sihr.
> Jammer dat de Marokkaanse mensen hier in Nederland bezig zijn met deze praktijken.
> Ik heb een hele goede betrouwbare imaam die ruqya doet, ik ken veel mensen die door hem genezen zijn hmdl.
> Hij woont in Antwerpen en komt ook bij mensen thuis. Hij werkt slecht met de koran. Echt een goede man die mensen echt helpt, hij vraagt geen geld wat je kan missen kun je hem geven.
> 
> Zijn telefoonnummer is: 0032494234377


Ik vind dit allemaal bullshit!!! En het is nog chirk ook nog!

Maar als je er toch in geloofd! Doet deze man het ook gratis dan, als hij geen geld vraagt?

----------


## schepsel

Wilde bellen maar had geen beltegoed, mijn portemonnee is behekst. Kunt u hier er wat aan doen op afstand? hahha U krijgt 10% provisie als ik uit het niets een paar duizenden Euries op mijn rekening kan treffen. Ik wil namelijk een halfjaar op vakantie en geen slavenarbeid meer verrichten..haha Lawah ze3ter, oe eljawie oe salabane

----------


## Dawoed

_O, gelovigen, laat een groep (van mensen) geen andere groep bespotten, het kan zijn dat de laatstgenoemden beter zijn dan de eerstgenoemden; Noch laat vrouwen andere vrouwen bespotten, het kan zijn dat de laatstgenoemden beter zijn dan de eerstgenoemden. Noch belaster elkaar, noch beledig elkaar door bijnamen. Hoe slecht is het om je broeder te beledigen, na aanvaarding van geloof en degenen die geen berouw (Tawbah) tonen, behoren waarlijk tot de onrechtvaardigen (Dhalimoon). (Soerat Al-Hujuraat staat in aya 11)_

Mocht deze lieve dame deze oproep met de beste intentie hebben geplaatst en je denkt grappig te zijn door naar sarcasme te grijpen, dan naai je toch echt alleen jezelf.

----------


## schepsel

Dawoed , dat heet zelfspot. En Si7r bestaat wel maar we moeten niet zeker van Allah in de buurt zelf komen van een sa7ir of sa77ara.
ewa relativeren man.

----------


## HaasHaas

sihr is vooral afgunst en jaloezie. 
sommige mensen voelen zich daardoor gentimideerd en gaan daar ook naar gedragen.

----------


## The Arab III

> Mensen vertrouw niemand die meent wonderen te kunnen verrichten en je genezen met woorden of wat dan ook. Allah aanvaardt geen tussenpersonen en als iemand Koran voor je wil lezen dat kun jij zelf of je vader of moeder of iemand die je echt kent..
> Tovenarij, waarzeggerij en voorspelling
> "
> Tovenarij (sihr) is een daad van kufr, en n van de zeven zonden die een persoon tot de Hel doemt. Het veroorzaakt schade, maar geen voordeel. Allah zegt over degene die het leert (interpretatie van de betekenis): “…En zij leerden wat hen schaadde en hen niet baatte…” [1]
> 
> “…en de tovenaar wint niet, hoe hij het ook doet.” [2]
> 
> Diegene die aan tovenarij doet, is een kaafir, zoals Allah zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis): “…Sulayman was niet ongelovig, maar de Satans waren ongelovig, zij onderwezen de mensen tovenarij en wat was neergezonden te Babel aan de twee Engelen Haroet en Maroet. En geen van beiden gaven onderricht, zonder dat zij zeiden: ‘Voorwaar, wij zijn slechts een beproeving, weest daarom niet ongelovig..” [3]
> 
> ...


Thanks Schepsel!!! Mensen die werken met Satanisme zijn de duivel zelf!!! Je moet zeker niet deze mensen geloven! Ze zijn zelf zwak doordat hun Iman niet sterk in hun harten is en proberen ook andere mensen de verdoemenis in te sturen!

----------


## mohammedlarache

# imam gezocht
Kunnen jullie dit plaatsen?
Assalaam wa alaikom broeders en zusters,
Ik zoek graag een f7ik die zwarte magie/vodoo(shir) weg kan halen. Kent iemand een goede imam uit Nederland of belgie die voodoo weg kan halen? Moge Allah jullie hiervoor belonen. Wa alaikom salaam wa rahmatoellah iwa barakatoe.

----------


## marjam1981

wil iemand hierop reageren?
wees gul man, als je iets weet, plaats het hier aub?

----------


## Mimount101

> wil iemand hierop reageren?
> wees gul man, als je iets weet, plaats het hier aub?


Ik zoek ook een imaan die siher weg haalt dringend

----------


## Mimount101

Ik zoek een imaan dringend die siher weg haalt gaat heel slecht met mijn broer . Wie er een kent aub geef hier de nummer hier door Allah gaat jullie belonen om deze broeder te helpen plaes wij zijn ten einde raad .

----------


## zonnebloem82

ik ken niemand maar ik hoop jullie bij deze enkele tips te geven en ik hoop echt dat je mijn berichten doorneemt ondanks de wanhoop die de situatie heeft veroorzaakt. Beterschap Incha-Allah
* eke dag soerat Al Bakara lezen of laten lezen op die persoon (ik kan je uit ervaring zeggen dat het lezen van deze soerat elke dag, wauw zo heilzaam , beschermend en krachtig, je voelt alsof je alles aankan, Wallah ik overdrijf niet). 
* FAJR GEBED bidden , elke dag en daarnaast je andere gebeden
* de ochtend en avond du3a's lezen , slaap altijd rein (oddo doen)
* een vaste du3a van beterschap (chifa) na elke gebed herhalen en lees het met al je emotis en vraag Allah om hulp als of je leven er vanaf hangt, NIET OPGEVEN (zoek du3a's van beterschap en bundel ze samen, zo heb je een vaste doelgerichte du3a die je na elke gebed herhaalt)
* paar uur voor FAJR en de uren tussen ASR en MAGREB gebeds en na elke Adhan zijn beste tijdstippen voor Du3a (je kan het opzoeken)
* laat iemand soerat Al Bakara op water en olijfolie lezen, gebruik ze dagelijks om te drinken/eten en je lichaam mee in te smeren. 
* voor zover het mogelijk voor je is: een vaste dag in de week of in de maand iemand blij maken met iets (een arme helpen etc) 
* vasten geeft je meer kracht 
Belangrijk is om een plan te maken en dez vol te houden, maak jezelf wijs dat je dit aankan, geloof erin dat je gaat slagen en in je gebeden Allah eisen dat hij je helpt met Incha Allah achteraan natuurlijk. 

niet alles is Sihr, de mens heeft continu een strijd met eigen verlangen (nafs), eigen duiveltje (9arien), geloof, de zichtbare en onzichtbare buitenwereld en natuurlijk de eigen gevormde geweten. Mensen kunnen zich zelf onbewust ziek maken. (is een algemene kennis).

Beterschap voor iedereen Incha Allah. Sterkte

----------


## nadia55

beste,

ik ken iemand vanuit belgie dat is een sterke jonge vrouw die sihr weghaalt ze is heel krachtig in haar werk .haar werken bestaan uit (sihr weghalen, jnoens weghalen bij u of u thuis ook ziektes kan ze aanvoelen dan verwijst ze u snel naar de dokter ., ook kan ze u huis reinigen van alle kwade .

----------


## nadia55

beste,

ik ken iemand vanuit belgie dat is een sterke jonge vrouw die sihr weghaalt ze is heel krachtig in haar werk .haar werken bestaan uit (sihr weghalen, jnoens weghalen bij u of u thuis ook ziektes kan ze aanvoelen dan verwijst ze u snel naar de dokter ., ook kan ze u huis reinigen van alle kwade .

----------


## nadia55

> Ik zoek een imaan dringend die siher weg haalt gaat heel slecht met mijn broer . Wie er een kent aub geef hier de nummer hier door Allah gaat jullie belonen om deze broeder te helpen plaes wij zijn ten einde raad .


beste,

ik ken iemand vanuit belgie dat is een sterke jonge vrouw die sihr weghaalt ze is heel krachtig in haar werk .haar werken bestaan uit (sihr weghalen, jnoens weghalen bij u of u thuis ook ziektes kan ze aanvoelen dan verwijst ze u snel naar de dokter ., ook kan ze u huis reinigen van alle kwade .

----------


## cummonisto

> Ik zoek een imaan dringend die siher weg haalt gaat heel slecht met mijn broer . Wie er een kent aub geef hier de nummer hier door Allah gaat jullie belonen om deze broeder te helpen plaes wij zijn ten einde raad .


Ga maar met je broer naar een psychiater,voor dat het te laat is.

----------


## marjam1981

Wat een stomme reactie zeg. Tp jouw broer moet zelf roqya toepassen. Allahi shafieh amien

----------


## cummonisto

welke reactie is stom?

----------


## marjam1981

Jouw reactie

----------


## cummonisto

Waarom vindt je dat stom? ze moet hem eerst naar een psychiater brengen voordat ze een of ander heks inschakelt.

----------


## cummonisto

In Marokko lopen meer psychopaten en verwarden rond, dan in de rest van de wereld. Ze hebben allemaal een bezoek gebracht aan een imam.

----------


## zamora.bata

[QUOTE=mohammedlarache;5461476]# imam gezocht
Kunnen jullie dit plaatsen?
Assalaam wa alaikom broeders en zusters,
Ik zoek graag een f7ik die zwarte magie/vodoo(shir) weg kan halen. Kent iemand een goede imam uit Nederland of belgie die voodoo weg kan halen? Moge Allah jullie hiervoor belonen. Wa alaikom salaam wa rahmatoellah iwa barakatoe.[/QUOT

----------


## imane 123.

> beste,
> 
> ik ken iemand vanuit belgie dat is een sterke jonge vrouw die sihr weghaalt ze is heel krachtig in haar werk .haar werken bestaan uit (sihr weghalen, jnoens weghalen bij u of u thuis ook ziektes kan ze aanvoelen dan verwijst ze u snel naar de dokter ., ook kan ze u huis reinigen van alle kwade .


Salaam 

Ik ben dringend opzoek naar iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen. Zou u mij haar contactgegevens kunnen doorsturen aub?

----------


## abdel42

Kan je me de nr van deze vrouw door mailen aub ?

----------


## 1437

Hoe kan je je ontdoen van tovenarij ? - Shaykh 'Abd ar-Razzq al-'Abbd (hafidhahullh) - SafeShare.TV


Hoe kan je je ontdoen van tovenarij ?

----------


## Sahila*Sahlake

Salaam zuster,
ik zie hier een post van u van vorig jaar...zelf heb ik wa problemen zou zou graag aan de contactgegevens van die jonge vrouw willen geraken die sihr kan weghalen...ben te einde raad en moge allah jullie allen belonen en al het goede geven inshallah

----------


## marjam1981

> Salaam zuster,
> ik zie hier een post van u van vorig jaar...zelf heb ik wa problemen zou zou graag aan de contactgegevens van die jonge vrouw willen geraken die sihr kan weghalen...ben te einde raad en moge allah jullie allen belonen en al het goede geven inshallah


Zelf roqya doen

----------


## Deena2018

Nadia55 heb je voor alsjeblieft een telefoonnummer van vrouw die rokya weghaald?

----------


## Deena2018

Assalaam wa alaikom,

Ik benader jullie voor een kennis ben ik met veel SPOED op zoek naar een zeer goede imam. 

Ik heb weleens gehoord van  Seruise fkih in Brussel hij word genoemd Fkih Soussi Boumraya heeft iemand voor mijn zijn nummer?

Moge Allah jullie hiervoor belonen.

Wa alaikom salaam wa rahmatoellah iwa barakatoe.
Ps mag ook imam zijn in Marokko etc

----------


## Nawal12

Pm mij voor nr

----------


## Broeder030

Kan je mij aub het nummer mailen [email protected]

----------


## Salam8180

Wslm broeders en zusters 

Je moet niet meteen anderen vertrouwen zegge ze roqya doen meesten zijn gewoon oplichters of tovenaars .en die maken je alleen maar zieker .beste roqya s de roqya die jezelf doet is niet moeilijk als je arabisch kan lezen .dan ga je je eigen beter maken met Allah s hulp .of als je een echte betrouwbare imams vind .geen mensen vertrouwen die veel geld vragen

----------


## YYW

> Pm mij voor nr


Hallo Nawal,

Zou ik ook het nummer mogen van deze imaam. Ben pas nieuw op deze pagina en weet niet hoe ik je moet pmmen. 
Bvb

----------


## Nawal12

kan je me mailen na [email protected]

----------


## Nidaa

Mensen pas allemaal op voor lid nawal12. Ze is een oplichtster

----------


## latifa bou

pm mij

----------


## meysa27

> pm mij


Mag ik aub de nr

----------


## raki

Bismi LLah rahmani rahimRaki AbdelhakimIs het u niet gelukt bij andere imams / rakis en u heeft last van djinn / shaytan / demon/ duivel / schim / geest of bent u getroffen door sihr / voodoo / zwarte magie. Heeft u een ongelukkig leven en leeft u in ellende, ervaart u veel obstakels in u leven, gaan de zaken slecht dan is er meer aan de hand en kan ik u helpen insha Allah.Bel vrijblijvend de 0031-687797863 of app. voor gegarandeerd hulp en oplossing bi idni Lah. wanneer u zelf of iemand die u kent die in de ellende zit door verdriet, angst , depressie, boosheid, agressie, woede, fobie, nachtmerries, het horen van stemmen, zien van geesten, onverklaarbare lichamelijke klachten, aanhoudende pijn. epilepsie door djinn, paniekaanvallen, kinderen met moeilijk gedrag /ADHD en stoornissen, uitblijven van huwelijken, huwelijksproblemen. Als de ellende van een persoon door djinn / geest of door sihr / zwarte magie is veroorzaakt, kan de persoon met slechts een sessie verlost worden van zijn ellende bi idni Lah. (eerst zien dan geloven). Ik verdrijf geesten uit lichamen en spookhuizen binnen een uur ongeacht het soort en aantal zonder terug keer. Het behandelen van zieken volgens hun wens, in hun aanwezigheid of op afstand. De behandeling is uitsluitend met de koran. Geloof en vertrouw in Allah en in zijn macht is een vereiste. Hij is De ware Genezer.Ik geef (bi idni Llah) 100% garantie dat djinn vertrekt zonder terug keer. Allah is getuige dat de waarheid is gesproken in de bovenstaande tekst, En de vloek van Allah rust op de leugenaars. Bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde - dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt. (Koran soerat A-ddaariyaat 23) tel: / WhatsApp: 0031-687797863 [email protected]

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Zet er ook effe bij wat het kost per behandeling met de koran.

----------


## Anti-Khawana

> Zet er ook effe bij wat het kost per behandeling met de koran.


Eric Du Blois heropstanding.

----------


## mohammedlarache

Imaam voor Sihr genezenAssalaam wa alaikom broeders en zusters,.Ik zoek graag een f7ik die zwarte magie/vodoo(shir) weg kan halen. Kent iemand een goede imam uit Nederland of belgie die voodoo weg kan halen? Moge Allah jullie hiervoor belonen. Wa alaikom salaam wa rahmatoellah iwa barakatoe.GroetjesMail [email protected]

----------


## hamidr

salaam,

mag ik de gegevens van deze vrouw aub

beslamaa

----------


## hamidr

slm,

ik ben blijkbaar bezitten door 2 dijjns, kan bv soerat al baqarah niet luisteren, indien ik dit wel doe, krijg ik binnen de minuut, sluiptrekkingen en maak ik rare geluiden en bewegingen, heb ook nergens zin in, zelfs het bidden kost mij enorm veel moeite, soms zo erg dat ik het oversla. ik heb vaak geen zin om mijn kinderen te zien (ben gescheiden) kortweg, ik heb nergens zin in. heb al verschillende imans geprobeerd in marokko, zonder succes.
als iemand, iemand kent dit deze dijjns kan verdrijven, heel graag, van mijn part mag het een jood zijn, ik wil enkel hier vanaf en er weer zijn voor mijn kids en weer normaal bidden, dus aub alle hulp is welkom, ipv preken, daar heb ik weinig aan gehad, alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp

----------


## Chira wa3ra

Salaam, hoe weet jij dat je door 2 djinns bent bezeten eigenlijk? 

Misschien heeft iemand wel shor met je gedaan, waarom ben je anders gescheiden? Ook vreemd dat je je kinderen soms niet wil zien.

Op afstand is het moeilijk te beoordelen wat er met je aan de hand is, ik begrijp dat je hulp zoekt en het niet leuk vindt als iemand je een preek geeft. Ik ben bang dat een hapklare oplossing niet voor handen ligt. Er zijn wel een aantal behandelingen die je zelf kunt doen:

-rouqiyah op jezelf doen, door Koranverzen over water te lezen en deze te drinken eventueel met sidr blaadjes (Lotusbloem).

-zam zam water drinken

-hijama verrichten

-Indiase costus snuiven 

En natuurlijk smeekbede doen. 

Shafak Allah!

----------


## La.tifa

Heeft iemand een tel nummer svp?

----------


## La.tifa

Iemand dringend een telefoonnummer om sihr weg te laten halen???

----------


## La.tifa

Als je iemand hebt kan je deze delen svp

----------


## La.tifa

> # imam gezocht
> Kunnen jullie dit plaatsen?
> Assalaam wa alaikom broeders en zusters,
> Ik zoek graag een f7ik die zwarte magie/vodoo(shir) weg kan halen. Kent iemand een goede imam uit Nederland of belgie die voodoo weg kan halen? Moge Allah jullie hiervoor belonen. Wa alaikom salaam wa rahmatoellah iwa barakatoe.



Als je iemand hebt kan je deze delen svp

----------


## La.tifa

Als je iemand hebt kan je deze delen svp

----------


## hamidr

Mag ik de gegevens van deze vrouw aub

----------


## hamidr

Tel graag

----------


## hamidr

Graag het nr van deze vrouw aub

----------


## hamidr

Jij bent een oplichter, je vraagt 600  , vast bedrag , dat is niet volgens de Koran, jij geeft garantie , jij bent Allah niet

----------


## hamidr

> beste,
> 
> ik ken iemand vanuit belgie dat is een sterke jonge vrouw die sihr weghaalt ze is heel krachtig in haar werk .haar werken bestaan uit (sihr weghalen, jnoens weghalen bij u of u thuis ook ziektes kan ze aanvoelen dan verwijst ze u snel naar de dokter ., ook kan ze u huis reinigen van alle kwade .


kan je mij de gegevens geven van deze persoon aub

----------


## kanarie68

Salaam,ik ken iemand uit Utrecht zijn email adres [email protected] Salaam

----------


## Licht-Op

dat is en oplichter, Euro oogjes heft ie.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Voor mij staat op het forum reageren gelijk als een baby die leert lopen.
> 
> Ik ben dit niet gewend. Die sneaky discussie's die om een verkeerd gespeld woord fout aflopen.
> 
> Ik stomp liever een paar tanden uit iemands bek dan dat ik ga zitten discussisieren.


Hahahaha

----------


## Rachid1113

> Pm mij voor nr


 ?????

----------


## Joesoef

Ik wil een ieder waarschuwen voor oplichting. Laat je niet verleiden door mensen te betalen voor hekserij/ toverij of waarzeggen.
wat de islam zegt is duidelijk, het is duivels en verboden. Wat de wetenschap zegt is ook duidelijk, oplichting.

Laat je ook niet oplichten door mensen die expres slecht Nederlands schrijven om zo te suggereren dat ze een soort van zigeuner zijn of een mastiek iemand.

Pas op voor oplichters! Praat met familie of vrienden, zoek professionele hulp.

----------

